# *peeks in* ahem...newbie here...:-p (and a game for us!)



## TheRustyOne

Yesh, Tess and the crew in WV...just when ya thought you had escaped me, I make it here! *evil grin* *points to the profile link thingie* all my info is there. i'm too lazy to bother and post it here!

Anyway...a game for us to play! This hails from another one of the boards I visit known as the Temple of Polemic -- or the T of P!


Essentially, I'll start with a sentence, and then next person has to post a new sentence using the last word in the previous sentence. Confused? Good. So am I!
For example, if I post "all limes are green," then the next person would have to put up a sentence starting with the word "green" and so and and so forth.

'tay. i'll put up:

All limes are green.



(and now someone else goes )


----------



## Seig

Grenn stuff grows between MOB's toes.


----------



## pknox

Toes work best when connected to feet.


----------



## KenpoTess

Feet  make good groin kickers.


----------



## pknox

Kickers are best handled at close range.


----------



## Cryozombie

Range and Windage should be taken into consideration when Sniping your enemy.


----------



## pknox

Enemy is best kept close at hand, says the wise old sage.


----------



## Michael Billings

Enemy Mine

edit: faster than me, neh?
Must be a rider of the purple sage.


----------



## Aikikitty

Sage is one of my favorite colors.  

(That's my sentence.  By the way, I like your avatar Rustyone!)
Robyn  :asian:


----------



## pknox

Colors are really just wavelengths of light - but they sure are pretty!


----------



## FiveSwords

Pretty girls drive boys crazy.


----------



## Aikikitty

"Crazy" is an Aerosmith song.

Robyn :asian:


----------



## theletch1

Song birds can be really annoying when you're trying to sleep during the day.


----------



## pknox

Day is the best time to go outside, unless you are a vampire.


----------



## Ceicei

Vampire needs blood to live.


----------



## pknox

Live from New York it's Saturday Night!!!


----------



## TheRustyOne

Night is a good time to practice Karate, aka, ***-Kicker Training Class 

(thanks Robyn! Anime forever!)


----------



## Ceicei

Class of our own: The martial artists!


----------



## pknox

Artists are more fun to drink with than lawyers!


----------



## TheRustyOne

Lawyers can be used instead of lab rats.


----------



## jfarnsworth

Rats are distgusting creatures.


----------



## Ceicei

Creatures of the night are nocturnal animals.


----------



## theletch1

Animals make tasty lunch meat.


----------



## Seig

Meat is what we see in new white belts.


----------



## pknox

Belts, just like suspenders, are for holding up your pants.


----------



## KenpoMatt

Pants are _*required*_ at my local bar; who knew?! :moon:


----------



## jfarnsworth

Knew this I tell you. Castillo is on the dark side so beware.:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess

Beware of the Queen of Pain...


----------



## pknox

Pain is just weakness leaving the body.


----------



## Ceicei

Body is just a fighting tool used by the mind.


----------



## pknox

Mind if I cut in?


----------



## kkbb

In god we trust...everyone else pay cash!


----------



## Limey Scrapman

live each day as if it was your last...


----------



## Limey Scrapman

oops, sorry! how about

"Cash or card and let me get your change.."


----------



## theletch1

Change? What change? I thought it was a tip.


----------



## Ceicei

Tip the brute over!


----------



## KenpoTess

Over and over, perfect practice makes perfect.


----------



## TheRustyOne

Perfect is something Shepherd College's cheerleaders are not nor ever will be!

(it was our first home game today -- football team lost but the band looked great and that's what matters!  -- anyway, one of cheerleaders got dropped and i think she hurt her neck. oops!)


----------



## KenpoTess

Be able to say what's on your mind.

(poor cheerleader.. she shoulda stayed working at Shoney's )


----------



## Ceicei

mind your business!!:soapbox:


----------



## jfarnsworth

Business is where you make money.


----------



## TheRustyOne

Money can't buy happiness, but it sure as hell helps!


----------



## Ceicei

Helps if you practice again and again in getting this technique correct.


----------



## Cryozombie

Correct shoe size makes for comfortable feet.


----------



## KenpoTess

Feet are not my thing.


----------



## pknox

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Feet are not my thing. *



Thing 1 and Thing 2 really messed up the house in that Seuss book.


----------



## Cryozombie

Book me a flight to Someplace else, I am OUTTA HERE


----------



## Aegis

Here is your meal, sir, that'll be 3 pounds fifty.


----------



## pknox

Fifty percent is also known as half.


----------



## Ceicei

Half a try is better than not trying.


----------



## pknox

Trying to come up with the next sentence in this game is tough sometimes!


----------



## Cryozombie

Sometimes I spend way too much time on martialtalk!


----------



## jfarnsworth

Martialtalk can keep you out of trouble on the internet.


----------



## Ceicei

Internet is a source of information.


----------



## KanoLives

Information and knowledge are key to overcoming fear. :asian:


----------



## Ender

fear leads to sufferering...ah..you know the rest


----------



## Cryozombie

Rest assured that somehow we will all pay the price


----------



## Kroy

Price check....aisle five!


----------



## Shodan

Five Swords is a cool technique.


----------



## KanoLives

Technique can be a big factor in certain situations.


----------



## KenpoTess

Situations such as these make me ponder.


----------



## Nightingale

Ponder for a while the meaning of life... and then say to hell with it all and go have a beer!

:drinkbeer


----------



## pknox

Beer: The Ultimate Breakfast Food!


----------



## kenpo2dabone

Food: " he's like a little baby, get in my belly! "


----------



## theletch1

Belly laughs are good for your health.


----------



## TheRustyOne

Health is kept up by eating right and not listening to Bush talk!

(my IQ drops when he opens his mouth. Really, we need $87 million [or is it billion?] dollars to meddle MORE in the affairs of a country we wouldn't give a damn about  if it weren't for the oil!)


----------



## Nightingale

talk is cheap. 


(except when its Bush taking... then it costs taxpayers 87 BILLION dollars)


----------



## TheRustyOne

Cheap is good -- except when on a date.


----------



## KenpoTess

Date  is late.


----------



## pknox

Late is better than never!


----------



## pknox

> _Originally posted by Nightingale _
> *talk is cheap.
> 
> 
> (except when its Bush taking... then it costs taxpayers 87 BILLION dollars) *



I was thinking you meant "talking", but now that I think about it, "taking" is more right after all.


----------



## Ceicei

Never say "never" or you may have to eat your words.


----------



## Aegis

Words are made up of letters

_**edit** I surrender, the one after this is much better!_


----------



## Ender

words can be the ultimate aphrodisiac...


----------



## Ender

dang..that was close!*L


----------



## Aegis

aphrodesiac: from a male perspective, anything female


----------



## KenpoTess

Female, indeed I am.


----------



## liangzhicheng

Am I late?


----------



## Nightingale

*late*ly I have not been getting nearly enough sleep...


zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Kroy

sleep in on Sundays


----------



## KenpoTess

Sunday's with friends make for a good weekend.


----------



## Nightingale

weekend...ah...that would be something I need badly... and its only MONDAY!!!! AARGH!


----------



## KenpoTess

AARGH~!  Kids class in an hour~!


----------



## Michael Billings

hour~! ....  I still have an hour to work.


----------



## Nightingale

Hour after hour, I sit pondering the meaning of senseless dots on a computer screen, waiting for the seconds to tick by as time seems to slowly come to a complete stop.


----------



## Ender

Stop!!..in the name of love!


----------



## Nightingale

Love is a rose probably not worth fighting the thorns to grasp


----------



## Kroy

Grasp of Death works quite well.


----------



## Nightingale

well, you never know how something's going to work in a street situation...


----------



## kenpo2dabone

situation of ones feet may drasticly affect ones ability to perform a given technique.


----------



## Nightingale

technique can be very important in many different situations.


----------



## Cryozombie

Situations change so we demand flexibility in our training


----------



## jfarnsworth

Training our bodies is what it's all about


----------



## Nightingale

training is something I need to make more time for.


----------



## KenpoTess

For is not a number  nor is fore.


----------



## TheRustyOne

"fore!" is yelled often on the golf green.


----------



## jfarnsworth

Fore rythmes with door


----------



## TheRustyOne

Door is somethin that shouldn't hit ya on the way out...Or something to run into when it don't open!

(it happened to me today! the door to Byrd didn't like me and made me bounce my weight -- and chin -- off of it once before it opened! *pout*)


----------



## pknox

Open is the position in which a mind best functions.


----------



## Seig

Functions force me to wear something other than my Gi bottoms.


----------



## Ceicei

"Bottoms Up!" and drink!

:drinkbeer :drinkbeer 

- Ceicei


----------



## Seig

Drink vetavitavegamin!


----------



## Aegis

vetavitavegamin is a difficult word to start with because I don't know what it is.


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by Aegis _
> *vetavitavegamin is a difficult word to start with because I don't know what it is. *


Is this a decent explanation?
It's from an old I Love Lucy episode.


----------



## Ceicei

Episode #106 of Star Trek is a favorite.


----------



## Cryozombie

Favorite Foods should be eaten when you are down.

(And, wasnt It Vitameatavegamin?)


----------



## Nightingale

*down*town is a cultural hub in Los Angeles


----------



## TheRustyOne

Los Angeles has crappy air quality, but you can see many stars.


----------



## KenpoTess

stars fall, where do they land?


----------



## TheRustyOne

Land isn't as much fun as sea.


----------



## Michael Billings

Sea, see what?


----------



## pknox

What did you say you wanted $87 billion for again, Mr. President?


----------



## TheRustyOne

Mr. President, you're a fool sometimes.


----------



## Nightingale

Sometimes, you just want to stand in the middle of nowhere and scream!


----------



## KenpoTess

Scream was a film I refused to acknowledge.


----------



## pknox

Acknowledge your fears, as only then will they be defeated.


----------



## Nightingale

Defeated armies march homewards, their dead carried solemnly on their shields, plodding slowly to the beat of an inaudible dirge.


----------



## KenpoTess

Dirge brings to memory the wailing of bagpipes.


----------



## liangzhicheng

Bagpipes remind me of something called a kilt.


----------



## Cryozombie

kilt wearin pansies aint allowed on my viking warship ya foofy scot!


----------



## KenpoTess

Scot is what I be, Highlander and proud!


----------



## Nightingale

Proud stands the noble highlander, hiding a secret fear that the slightest breeze may reveal what is (or isn't) beneath his kilt.


----------



## Ender

Kilt them till they died.


----------



## pknox

Scot men don't wear a thing under their kilts - remember Braveheart?


----------



## Nightingale

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *Scot men don't wear a thing under their kilts - remember Braveheart? *



I know. that's what I was referring to.


----------



## pknox

Got ya.  But that was my sentence too!

I see you type faster than me, young Jedi - the force is strong with you.


----------



## KenpoTess

Braveheart was an excellent portrayal of my ancestors.


----------



## Nightingale

Ancestors are the personifications of our past.


----------



## KenpoTess

Past is only present.. when you carry it with you.


----------



## Nightingale

You are quite the wordsmith, Tess.


----------



## KenpoTess

Thanks Kris.. It's another art form to me *G*


----------



## Nightingale

that was my sentence too!  you have to start your sentence with "Tess" !


----------



## KenpoTess

hahaa *leaves that one for someone else *G*


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *Favorite Foods should be eaten when you are down.
> 
> (And, wasnt It Vitameatavegamin?) *


yep, i stand corrected




*not an entry in the game*


----------



## Seig

Tess is my lovely wife.


----------



## KenpoTess

Wife beater is a ridiculous name for a t-shirt.


----------



## Ender

t-shirt is singular, but panties are plural...why is that?


----------



## KenpoTess

That  makes me question why it's not a pair of shirts.


----------



## Nightingale

Shirts and shoes are required to go into most public buildings... does that mean you don't have to wear pants?


----------



## KenpoTess

Pants without long legs are shorts but with legs are not longs.


----------



## Aegis

*longs*words are fun to swing


----------



## Cryozombie

swing low, sweet chariot...


----------



## KenpoTess

Chariot riding would not be good on today's highways methinks.


----------



## Nightingale

Methinks I'm going to go shoot some pool tonight.


----------



## theletch1

Tonight I have to go to aikido for two hours and then drive 400 miles.


----------



## Ceicei

Miles have passed and miles to go--'tis the life of a traveller.


----------



## Shodan

Traveller is what I am going to be tomorrow- I am going to the ocean!!!!!!


----------



## liangzhicheng

Ocean blue is a color.


----------



## Nightingale

color is an important consideration when choosing a film.


----------



## KenpoTess

film on teeth first thing in the morning is disgusting!


----------



## TheRustyOne

Disgusting is the excuse for food the dining hall puts out.


----------



## KenpoTess

Out you Dirty Varmit~!


----------



## TheRustyOne

Varmit was what Yosemite Sam called Bugs Bunny on numerous occassions.


----------



## KenpoTess

Occasions is often spelled incorrectly.


----------



## TheRustyOne

incorrectly the young grasshopper is the ways...


(i know that made no sense, but i can't think of a way to start a sentence w/ "incorrectly")


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *incorrectly the young grasshopper is the ways...
> 
> 
> (i know that made no sense, but i can't think of a way to start a sentence w/ "incorrectly") *



how's bout this..

Incorrectly spelled words are Rusty's Forte'.


----------



## Nightingale

Forte is music speak for "loud!"


----------



## Ender

Loud thundering silences can be peaceful


----------



## Cryozombie

Peaceful Warriors live longer than viloent thugs.


----------



## Aegis

Thugs are a mere moment's distraction for a trained martial artist.


----------



## Cryozombie

artists on Tv can teach you how to paint a mountain or barn


----------



## Seig

barn raisings are productive


----------



## TheRustyOne

Productive is not achieved by sitting on your butt.


----------



## Nightingale

Butt is slang for derriere.


----------



## TheRustyOne

derrier is french...erm, freedom.


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

Freedom is all in the eye of the beholder

(cute game Abbey)


----------



## Nightingale

BEHOLD...er... um... I dunno what...


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

what's wrong when we have nothing better to do than to play a word game


----------



## Nightingale

Game is something many people hunt.


----------



## Touch Of Death

Hunt for the smallest trinket you can find.


----------



## Nightingale

Find a true gentleman, and you will have found a rarity indeed!


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Nightingale _
> *Find a true gentleman, and you will have found a rarity indeed! *



Rarity, A 50th Wedding Anniversary.

(* I attended one this last Friday. Traditional Filipino with renewal of vows and dancing demo. *)


----------



## Nightingale

Anniversary is a time for celebration!


----------



## TheRustyOne

Celebration is best in the form of a wake.


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *Celebration is best in the form of a wake. *


Wake me up in time to get to class.


----------



## Aegis

classy girls? Yes please!


----------



## Ceicei

Please don't be late to your martial arts training!


----------



## TheRustyOne

Training is important to be good.


----------



## Cryozombie

Good Is stupid.  Evil will prevail!


----------



## TheRustyOne

*prevail*ing winds will take you to strange places.


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

places both new and old are always nice to visit


----------



## TheRustyOne

visit places often so you can remember where they are.


----------



## Ceicei

Are you coming here or going there?


----------



## Nightingale

Are any of you going to the seminar in West Virginia?


----------



## Seig

West Virginia is for Kenpoists


----------



## michaeledward

> West Virginia is for Kenpoists



Kenpoists Do It on the Mat!



that was too easy!


----------



## KenpoTess

Mat, my precious mat, how I like you for falling.


----------



## pknox

Falling properly is a valuable school, whether you are a grappler or just ride motorcycles


----------



## Ender

motocycles are land based vehicles.


----------



## Ceicei

Vehicles are the modern "horses" used as transportation.


----------



## KenpoTess

Transportation elegance would be a cruise on the QE2.


----------



## pknox

"Transportation" is a nice big word for getting from here to there.


----------



## Nightingale

Queen Elizabeth II is queen of England


----------



## KenpoTess

England, Merry ole England, MOB calls it home.


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by michaeledward _
> *Kenpoists Do It on the Mat!
> 
> 
> 
> that was too easy! *




*sweatdrop* oh my...there's a new one!

(this post ISN'T part of the game)


----------



## Ceicei

home where the buffalo roam....


----------



## Seig

Roam, charges my cell phone company tries to get me with


----------



## Ceicei

with which leg? (while trying to execute a sweep)


----------



## Seig

sweep and take out the trash when you were done.


----------



## TheRustyOne

Done is when you're complete.


----------



## Seig

complete anarchy seems to rule my students lives.


----------



## Ceicei

Lives are two gods playing chess.


----------



## Seig

Chess is not a game for idiots


----------



## TheRustyOne

idiots run the country


----------



## Seig

Country of United States, Love it or Leave.


----------



## TheRustyOne

Leave your mind at the door.


----------



## Seig

Door to the world is opened by education


----------



## Ceicei

education by the fist is a tough way to learn


----------



## Nightingale

learn, or be left behind...


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

learn a new technique


----------



## Ceicei

behind every good strike is a good check


----------



## pknox

Check all available options before committing to a strategy.


----------



## Ender

Strategy can help you overcome your weaknesses.


----------



## Nightingale

Weaknesses leave the body through pain.


----------



## TheRustyOne

Pain is the gateway to all pleasures.


----------



## Ceicei

pleasures can be addicting


----------



## Seig

addicting foods are often fattening


----------



## KenpoTess

Fattening up the goose for holiday meal.


----------



## TheRustyOne

Meal is needed at least one time per day, lest ye be sickly.


----------



## Cryozombie

Sickly, I puked all over my friends lawn, because Vodka does not mix with sunny delight.


----------



## Ceicei

Delight in your training--you can become physically and mentally fit.


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

fit?  most of us would like to fit into our old smaller size pants


----------



## TheRustyOne

pants are important in public, unless you're at a nudist colony.


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

colony, we had 13 originally


----------



## Ceicei

Originally martial arts were used defensively and offensively during warfare; now in many places martial arts are competitive sports.


----------



## Cryozombie

Sports arent exciting enough, we should add dangers for the players to avoid.


----------



## Ceicei

Avoid trouble whenever possible.


----------



## pknox

Possible counters by the opponent are something to consider before attempting a particular submission.


----------



## Cryozombie

Submission is not an option, nor is surrender.


----------



## Ceicei

Surrender!  Resistance is futile! The Borg will assimilate you.


----------



## pknox

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> *Surrender!  Resistance is futile! The Borg will assimilate you. *



You watch a lot of STTNG, I guess.  Me too. 

(That's my sentence)


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

too boring for me to consider


----------



## Chronuss

...Consider this your last warning.


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

warning signs flared as the sharks moved more inland


----------



## Chronuss

Inland is where I'd wanna be durring the hurricane...


----------



## TheRustyOne

Hurricane Isabell will dump lotsa water on us.


----------



## KenpoTess

Us is  you and me.


----------



## Ceicei

Me-thinks this game can be challenging.


----------



## Seig

Challenging personalities my students possess.


----------



## Cryozombie

Possess me not with your love, for I am a free spirt in need of room to wander...


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

wander through the streets of boston and you may get ran over


----------



## Ender

over to the left a little bit....ahhhhh.


----------



## Ceicei

Ahhhhh, chocolate!!!


----------



## Nightingale

Chocolate is the fifth essential food group!


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by Nightingale _
> *Chocolate is the fifth essential food group! *


Caffeine is the first, nicotine is the second, what are the other two?


----------



## Cryozombie

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Caffeine is the first, nicotine is the second, what are the other two? *



There are 4 basic food groups.  Salt sugar fat and beer.  Everything else is Junk food.

And... back to the game...

Group those records by the artists last name.


----------



## Ceicei

Name your price and I will get it for you.


----------



## Seig

You are a figment of my imagination


----------



## pknox

Imagination is the fuel for creativity.


----------



## KenpoTess

Creativity is a Spice of Life.


----------



## Ceicei

Life is to be treasured.


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

treasured artifacts are always being sought


----------



## Ceicei

Sought for pleasures can sometimes be elusive.


----------



## pknox

Elusive movements are what a ninja strives for.


----------



## Ceicei

For what its worth, you did great!


----------



## TheRustyOne

Great power the evil one finds difficult to attain.


----------



## Cryozombie

Attain status by crushing your enemies, and enjoying the lamentation of their women.


----------



## Nightingale

Women and ale were the pursuit of many a warrior


----------



## Ceicei

Warrior mentality is something many males have.


----------



## Cryozombie

have gun will travel


----------



## Ceicei

Travel near and far, you might not find what you seek.


----------



## Ceicei

Seek out the best


----------



## pknox

Best look before leaping...


----------



## Ceicei

Leaping is for frogs.


----------



## pknox

Frogs legs don't really taste like chicken.


----------



## Thanatos

Chicken cooked well tastes very good.


----------



## Ender

good grief Charlie Brown!


----------



## KenpoTess

Brown eyed blondes are more prevelant than blue eyed blondes.


----------



## Chronuss

...Blondes don't always have the most fun.


----------



## KenpoTess

Fun can be had no matter what you're doing.


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

doing kenpo can be exhausting to the mind:asian:


----------



## TheRustyOne

Mind if I fall asleep? I've had a busy weekend.


(*falls over snoring*)


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

weekend is a time to go and relax and hang out with friends


----------



## Chronuss

Friends are people that deserve free smacks at certain times...


----------



## TheRustyOne

Friends are needed to help keep what little sanity is left.


----------



## Ceicei

Left turn four times will bring you back to the same spot.


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

Spot is the name of a dog, see Spot run


----------



## pknox

Run away!  Run away!  The holy hand grenade!  But it's just a silly old rabbit...


----------



## KenpoTess

Rabbit is pendantic.


----------



## Nightingale

Pendantic isn't a word according to dictionary.com, where I went to look it up.


----------



## Cryozombie

Up Yours MISTER!


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Nightingale _
> *Pendantic isn't a word according to dictionary.com, where I went to look it up. *



pe·dan·tic    ( P )  Pronunciation Key  (p-dntk)
adj.

    Characterized by a narrow, often ostentatious concern for book learning and formal rules: a pedantic attention to details. 

pe·danti·cal·ly adv.

    Synonyms: pedantic, academic, bookish, donnish, scholastic
    These adjectives mean marked by a narrow, often tiresome focus on or display of learning and especially its trivial aspects: a pedantic writing style; an academic insistence on precision; a bookish vocabulary; donnish refinement of speech; scholastic and excessively subtle reasoning.Dictionary.com


weird eh~!!


----------



## Nightingale

you didn't type PEdantic... you typed PENdantic... there's an extra letter there!!!


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Nightingale _
> *you didn't type PEdantic... you typed PENdantic... there's an extra letter there!!!
> 
> *



hahaaa It was like 6:30 this morning~!!! *w*


----------



## Ceicei

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *Up Yours MISTER! *



Mister Roger's friendly neighborhood.


----------



## TheRustyOne

Neighborhood by MCI.


----------



## KenpoTess

MCI holds much contempt in my eyes.


----------



## Ceicei

Eyes are good targets to strike in self defense.


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

defense classes are good to take


----------



## Chronuss

...Take some defense classes, Jani...


----------



## Nightingale

Jani is a pretty name.


----------



## Ceicei

Jani, boot Chronuss in the groin.

(yes, this sentence is for the game)


----------



## Nightingale

so was my sentence! I beat you to it!


----------



## Ceicei

Yep you sure did....     Continuing on...

Name your favorite martial arts technique.


----------



## pknox

It doesn't matter who was first, they were both good.

(that's my sentence!)


----------



## Ceicei

Good job.


----------



## KenpoTess

Job was a biblical character.


----------



## Nightingale

Character is a very important aspect of one's personality.


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

personality of a person is very important

(side note:  Ceicei and Nightingale, love your all's responses )


----------



## Chronuss

Important to guard your head, sides, and stomach when sparring, Jani...:rofl:


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

Jani is becoming annoyed:shrug:


----------



## Chronuss

Annoyed, Jani disregards the comments about blocking...:rofl:


----------



## Nightingale

Blocking is something I hope Chronuss is very good at... because otherwise it isn't going to be pretty when he next runs into Jani.


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

Jani will probably see him tomorrow, better run and hide


----------



## Cryozombie

Hide your Daughters,  Im coming to town!


----------



## Nightingale

*town*s and cities are interesting places to visit.


----------



## KenpoTess

Visit us when you're in the vicinity~!


----------



## pknox

Vicinity is a fancy word for "down 'round here."


----------



## KenpoTess

'Down round here' it lurks, I reckon.


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

reckon it's safe to enter???


----------



## KenpoTess

Enter at your own risk.


----------



## pknox

Risk is its own reward.


----------



## KenpoTess

Reward me, for I have completed the quest.


----------



## Ceicei

Quest #10 needs to be completed before your reward will be given to you.


----------



## pknox

You mean after 9 whole quests I get nothing?


----------



## Ender

nothing ventured, nothing gained


----------



## Ceicei

gained new insights from my martial arts instructor....


----------



## KenpoTess

Instructor of the Year would be a fine accolade.


----------



## Ceicei

Accolade from a respected martial artist instructor about your skills is a good feeling.


----------



## Chronuss

Feeling threatened...Chronuss feels he should give Jani a swift boot to the head...:EG: (alas...she won't be sparring tomorrow...)


----------



## Seig

Tomorrow will see someone taking an *** whuppin


----------



## Chronuss

hey...that wasn't the last word...that was just a side note.


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *hey...that wasn't the last word...that was just a side note.   *


 ok
Head on you shoulders will meet my foot.


----------



## Chronuss

Foot of mine shall rest upon Jani's shoulder.


----------



## KenpoTess

Shoulder to your chest.. I shall take you down to the ground.


----------



## pknox

Ground fighting is something you should study if you want to be a complete fighter.


----------



## Ceicei

Fighter Chronuss likes Fighter Fuzzy!


----------



## KenpoTess

Fuzzy and Chronuss sitting in a tree, Fuzzy kicks Chronuss on his left knee.


----------



## Chronuss

Knee to ribs is what Fuzzy shall get...:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess

Get you back she shall try.


----------



## pknox

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Get you back she shall try. *



Try speak like Master Yoda you will?


----------



## Chronuss

Will Fuzzy be able to get out of the leg bars I put her in....?:rofl: 

(...unfortunately, she didn't  )


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *Will Fuzzy be able to get out of the leg bars I put her in....?:rofl:
> 
> (...unfortunately, she didn't  ) *



In deep S#%^ you are in now Chronuss, leave me be and stop picking on me


----------



## Chronuss

Me...?...I recall you were the one in the leg bars and belly down on the ground...:rofl:


----------



## Seig

Ground under my heel will be all who oppose me


----------



## Ceicei

Me? I would never oppose you, my lord.


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

lord don't make their ego get any bigger


----------



## Ceicei

> _Originally posted by FUZZYJ692000 _
> *lord don't make their ego get any bigger *



Bigger egos are what some people want... Do you want to indulge them or use a needle?


----------



## Ceicei

Needle a porcupine and you might catch some quills in you and be hurt.


----------



## KenpoTess

Hurt me and Perish.


----------



## pknox

Perish the thought!


----------



## KenpoTess

Thought requires thinking.


----------



## Chronuss

Thinking about grappling Chronuss, Fuzzy changes her mind, that she does.


----------



## Seig

does Jani want to say that to my face?


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

face the other way and run very fast


----------



## Ceicei

fast moves are typical of many martial arts.


----------



## Seig

Arts and Crafts are showcased at many local shows


----------



## Ceicei

Shows and demos of various martial arts are fun to watch.


----------



## KenpoTess

Watch and you shall see.


----------



## pknox

See things not for what they are, but instead what they can become -- then you will be truly wise.


----------



## KenpoTess

Wise men think before speaking.


----------



## Ceicei

Speaking your mind with tact is a good skill to have.


----------



## pknox

Have another...they're small.


----------



## KenpoTess

Small kids say the cutest things.


----------



## pknox

Things change sometimes, and sometimes they stay the same.


----------



## KenpoTess

Same ole same ole I want something Different~!


----------



## pknox

Different strokes for different folks...


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

different opinions are good to keep people on their toes


----------



## Ceicei

Toes can be squished when dancing.


----------



## KenpoTess

Dancing whilst sparring keeps you light on your feet.


----------



## pknox

Feet are really better than flippers, as long as you're not in the water...


----------



## Ceicei

Water the tree of your soul and you will grow strong to face the fighting winds.


----------



## YouAgain

Winds are bad as they might give you a cold.


----------



## Ceicei

Cold hands and feet on my back makes me feel like I'm feezing.


----------



## YouAgain

feezing ain't even a word


----------



## Ceicei

Words are necessary to say what you mean.


----------



## YouAgain

Mean people suck


----------



## KenpoTess

Suck an ice cube rather than breaking your teeth.


----------



## pknox

teeth are great for chewing meat


----------



## Ceicei

Meat are for carnivores.


----------



## Ender

carnivores eat herbivores


----------



## KenpoTess

Herbivore's beware, for I am an omnivore.


----------



## YouAgain

Omnivore is a funny word!


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

word, didn't we just have that?


----------



## pknox

that is correct.


----------



## YouAgain

Correct if I do say so myself!


----------



## Ceicei

"Myself? No, I'm already with someone."


----------



## YouAgain

Someone I know?


----------



## Seig

Know the answer to your question, I do.


----------



## YouAgain

Do you now?


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

now is a good time to confess


----------



## Ceicei

Confess not all your dark secrets to me, for some may be better off hidden.


----------



## pknox

Hidden techniques are often found in kata - you just have to look real hard sometimes.


----------



## Ceicei

Sometimes it is not enough to just know your martial arts, you also need to understand.


----------



## YouAgain

understand that when u gota go u gota go!


----------



## pknox

go where?


----------



## KenpoTess

where your feet take you go and enjoy the journey~!


----------



## Shodan

Journey is a great musical group.

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## Ceicei

Group the techniques by each principle and explain how these principles function.


----------



## pknox

Function is often followed by form.


----------



## TheRustyOne

Form is but a mold into which genius is poured.


----------



## KenpoTess

Poured from the jug the ale sloshed over the tankards lip.


*methinks I've been playing LOGD too long *G*


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

Lip is part of the mouth


----------



## Ceicei

Mouth is where most people do their eating.


----------



## Shodan

Eating is necessary for survival.

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## YouAgain

survival for the fitest!


----------



## Ceicei

Fittest athletes tend to do well in their sports.
.


----------



## YouAgain

sports take a while to master!


----------



## Seig

Master one thing at a time.


----------



## Shodan

Time is a terrible thing to waste.

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## KenpoTess

Waste a sharp word and retain your calm.


----------



## pknox

Calm is often how it is before the storm.


----------



## Ceicei

Storm techniques are stick/club defenses.


----------



## Shodan

Defenses for attacks are what we learn in Kenpo.

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## Ceicei

Kenpo is one of the several martial art styles.


----------



## pknox

Styles can sometimes be very useful when predicting and describing how someone will move or act - truly gifted artists transcend them, however.


----------



## Seig

However often begins a statement of contradiction.


----------



## Ceicei

Contradiction of opinions exist within groups of people.


----------



## Shodan

People should brush and floss their teeth regularly.


----------



## Ceicei

Regularly practicing your martial art moves will help improve your skills.


----------



## pknox

Skills may be enough to win some battles, but for others it takes heart.


----------



## Seig

Heart is grown, not born.


----------



## Ceicei

"Born in the USA" is/was a popular song heard frequently on the radio.


----------



## Shodan

"Radio" is a movie that is coming out that I want to see.

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## KenpoTess

See me when you're ready.


----------



## Seig

Ready, willing and able.


----------



## Ceicei

Able to think quickly and react automatically is good self defense.


----------



## KatGurl

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> *Able to think quickly and react automatically is good self defense. *



Defense is the act of defending against attack, danger, or injury.


----------



## pknox

Injury is best avoided by keeping the body strong and flexible - do that and you should see consistent progress.


----------



## KatGurl

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *Injury is best avoided by keeping the body strong and flexible - do that and you should see consistent progress. *



Progress is a hard word to start a sentence off of.


----------



## Ceicei

of which point are you referring?


----------



## Seig

referring to history is a great way to teach


----------



## Ceicei

teach what you know and show how much you love


----------



## Shodan

Love like there is no tomorrow.

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## pknox

Tomorrow's battle is won by today's training.


----------



## Ceicei

Training hard physically and mentally will prepare you.


----------



## bushi jon

you are as silly as the guy hunting the duck billed platapus


----------



## pknox

Platapus, often spelled platypus, is a very silly looking animal indeed, and proof that God has a sense of humor.


----------



## Seig

humor for one man is humility to another


----------



## Ceicei

Another person to work with while training in your martial arts helps improve your skills.


----------



## pknox

Skills are great to have in a self-defense situation - but it may be just as important to remain calm.


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

calm down is something i constantly tell my hyperactive dog


----------



## YouAgain

dog 's are really furry like Chewbacaa


----------



## Ceicei

Chewbacca is Han Solo's partner on his adventures.


----------



## Ceicei

Adventures aren't always for the faint-hearted.


----------



## KenpoTess

Faint-hearted people bore me.


----------



## Shodan

Me want Cookie!!!!


----------



## Ceicei

Cookie crumbs are always found at the bottom of every box.


----------



## pknox

Box, grapple, kick, or use a weapon - it is your choice as to how you defend yourself.


----------



## Ceicei

Yourself?  Yes, do it yourself as none here will do it for you.


----------



## ABN

You are here------------------------>*


----------



## Ceicei

*  I'm lost in a big gray space.


----------



## Shodan

Space, the final frontier.

:asian:  :karate:


----------



## Ceicei

Frontier men believed in self defense and fought with whatever they had.  Never forget the "frontier" mentality in our self defense.


----------



## Ceicei

Defense is usually the primary purpose of martial arts.


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

arts come in  all shapes, sizes, and colors


----------



## pknox

Colors are how humans see a particular wavelength of light.


----------



## Seig

Light or dark don't matter, it's all coffee to me.


----------



## Ceicei

(singing off-key)

_"me and my shaaaaddooowww, alll alone and feeeelinnng bbblluuuuuuuuueeeeee....."_


----------



## Seig

bbblluuuuuuuuueeeeee the way LeAnne Rhimes sings it sounds like fingernails on a chalkboard.


----------



## Ceicei

Chalkboard, chalk, and eraser were often the tools teachers used years ago.  Now, it's more common to find whiteboard and erasable pens as their tools.


----------



## pknox

Tools are items we can use to do things - but to operate them effectively, it takes a good mind.


----------



## Shodan

Mind your parents.......for they do know what is best for you.

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## Seig

You don't know my parents


----------



## Ceicei

Parents are a bane for many teenagers.


----------



## Seig

Teenagers drive me insane.


----------



## Shodan

Insane assylums are not boring places to work.

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## Seig

Work is an 8 hour a day incovenience that prevents me from spending more time with my wife.


----------



## Ceicei

Wife, by defination, is a woman who is married.


----------



## pknox

"Married to the Mob" starred Michelle Pfeiffer, but definitely was not one of her best movies.


----------



## Shodan

Movies are fun to watch on the big screen- especially when accompanied by someone you love and a big bucket of popcorn.

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## pknox

Popcorn, as long as it is not soaked in butter and salt, is a high fiber snack that is very healthy.


----------



## Seig

Healthy items of today will be claimed as carcinogens tomorrow.


----------



## ABN

(sung in screeching falsetto)

"Tomorrow, I love you, I love you, tomorrow, you're only a day away..."


----------



## pknox

Away with the show tunes...they frighten me.


----------



## ABN

(Since you hate show tunes I thought I'd continue in that vein, think of it as metrosexual torture)

 

"Me a name I call myself, far, a long long way to run, sew, a needle pulling thread, la a note to follow sew, tea, a drink with jam and bread, and that will bring us back to do re me...." 

:rofl:


----------



## pknox

Me, I personally never saw _The Sound of Music_, but I understand its appeal.


----------



## Ceicei

Appeal to the self-preservation instinct and and people may consider picking up a martial art style.


----------



## Seig

Style in the martial arts is finally catching up, no longer must you wear only white or black pajamas.


----------



## ABN

Pajamas with the plastic feet in the bottom are a fond memory from my childhood


----------



## Shodan

Childhood was a good time for me..........sometimes I wish I could go back there.

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## someguy

There are many things I must do today.


----------



## ABN

Today, I am on leave, and will be until the middle of next week:drinkbeer


----------



## pknox

Week or day, it doesn't matter - some time off always feels good.


----------



## Ceicei

Good workouts always makes the day much better.


----------



## MartialArtsChic

Better behave yourself or Santa will bring you a lump of coal.


----------



## Goldendragon7

> _Orig posted by MartialArtsChic _*
> Better behave yourself or Santa will bring you a lump of coal.
> *



As long as it is compressed real hard ...... who cares!!


----------



## pknox

Coal, as Mr. C pointed out, can become a diamond if it is compressed hard enough.


----------



## ABN

Enough with the chatter, the beatings will continue until morale improves...


----------



## KenpoTess

Improves is how I grade myself when training.


----------



## someguy

Training in a MA is fun.


----------



## Goldendragon7

Fun is posting on MT


----------



## Ceicei

MT is one of my favorite websites.


----------



## Goldendragon7

websites like www.ikko.com


----------



## Shodan

www.ikko.com is where you can find Dennis Conatser's 
International Kenpo Karate Organization page.


----------



## someguy

Page after page this game has lasted and probably will continue to last


----------



## pknox

Last or first, it doesn't matter -- as long as you get where your aiming to go.


----------



## Goldendragon7

Go directly to Jail... do not pass go and do not collect $200.00


----------



## 7starmantis

$200.00 is a lot of money to pay for a staff.




7sm


----------



## pknox

Staff is an excellent weapon for someone to start with.


----------



## Goldendragon7

With weapons, you magnify your extensions.


----------



## Ceicei

Extensions make techniques more fun!


----------



## Shodan

Fun is coming,  for it is almost the weekend!!

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## theletch1

Weekend "honey-dos" are getting more tiring than the work week.


----------



## Ceicei

Week in and week out, training with a martial art will become part of life.


----------



## pknox

Life sometimes gets in the way of training.  But as SNL's Stuart Smalley would say, that's...OK.


----------



## ABN

OK Corral was not really where the famous gunfight took place, it actually took place in the lot behind the corral next to Fly's Photography Studio.


----------



## pknox

Studio apartments in New York City are a lot smaller and more expensive than in New Jersey and the other surrounding areas.


----------



## ABN

Areas of NJ (especially like the one where I live) have such high property taxes that I am ready to move to Pennsylvania where they are much lower.


----------



## Goldendragon7

Lower elevations like Scottsdale, have American Kenpo Instruction


----------



## Shodan

Instruction is a good thing to have before you try to drive a car!!

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## MartialArtsChic

Car accidents happen when people don't pay attention, so be careful.


----------



## pknox

Careful planning can increase your chances of success in anything you do.


----------



## Ceicei

Do what you say you will and you can be trusted.


----------



## pknox

Trusted friends are great to have - especially in a crisis.


----------



## Ceicei

Crisis management (think your way out of the problem) is one of the skills martial arts instructors try to teach their students.


----------



## pknox

Students who strive to always be students make the best instructors.


----------



## Ceicei

Instructors, especially good ones, can make martial arts fun and give you a work out that is challenging.


----------



## pknox

Challenging the body is important for developing fitness, but challenging the mind is just as important if one truly wishes to grow.


----------



## Ceicei

Grow with knowledge and improve with skills are the hallmarks of martial arts study.


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

study hard and long and you will begin to understand the material better


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by FUZZYJ692000 _
> *study hard and long and you will begin to understand the material better *



Better understanding does not mean better grades, however.


----------



## someguy

however it can sometimes help some


----------



## Ceicei

Some people view martial arts as a task that must be done, others view as a fun hobby.  Still others view the arts as a way of life.


----------



## MartialArtsChic

Life is short, no matter how long you live, so LIVE IT!


----------



## TheRustyOne

IT was a movie that scared a lot of people when it came out.


----------



## Ceicei

Out into the dark leaped a ninja master and he disappeared again.


----------



## D.Cobb

Again, again and yet again just one more repitition.


----------



## pknox

Repetition of the proper way to do a technique is one key to learning how to apply it successfully.


----------



## Ceicei

Successfully learning all the techniques necessary to advance you through the years can result in earning a black belt rank.


----------



## D.Cobb

Rank would be a suitable description, for the smell from my teenage boy's shoes


----------



## Ceicei

Shoes is an option to wear in many dojos/dojangs.


----------



## Shodan

Dojos/Dojangs are where I have spent much of my evening time for many years.


----------



## theletch1

Years ago I actually had a life of my own.  Now I have 5 kids.


----------



## pknox

5 kids are one more than I have, but I still feel your pain.


----------



## Ceicei

Pain is just a part of martial arts training.


----------



## pknox

Training properly is the best way to improve your techniques, and when done intensely, can really test your endurance and spirit.


----------



## Ceicei

Spirit away all your worries while you practice and focus on strengthening your body and mind.


----------



## hardheadjarhead

Mind if I jump in here?


Steve


----------



## Shodan

Here we are- go right ahead!!

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## D.Cobb

ahead, is the future - promised to no one.
behind is the past - what's done is done and cannot be undone. 
now is all that we have, so treat it like a gift, the present!

--Dave

:asian:


----------



## someguy

Present is a word of many meanings a gift, being here, or something dealing with time.


----------



## pknox

Time may separate us from ancient teachings, but proper study can reward us with the wisdom they contain.


----------



## Ceicei

Contain your emotions and draw on power rationally when doing your practice.


----------



## pknox

Practice with sincere devotion, and you will find a way of life.


----------



## D.Cobb

*LIFE:* Martial Arts is life. The rest is just details.


----------



## Ceicei

Details understood and performed within techniques may make you a better martial art student.


----------



## D.Cobb

student that keeps coming back for more will one day teach well
--Dave


----------



## hardheadjarhead

Well, I never would have thought I'd see such a collection of pithy wisdom in thoughts limited to a length of one sentence long!


Steve


----------



## Ceicei

Long hours of study and dedication will help the student achieve black belt rank.


----------



## pknox

Rank may be an outward indication of progress, but the real progress comes from inside.


----------



## Eldritch Knight

Inside the dojo, the sensei is god. Outside, he is a mere mortal.


----------



## someguy

Mortals we all are, or we are dead.


----------



## theletch1

Dead car batteries abound in the winter so get your checked before the SNOW.


----------



## Shodan

Snow skiing is one of my favorite winter activities.

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## Goldendragon7

Activities such as the Martial Arts are wonderful


----------



## pknox

Wonderful things often come to those who are willing to wait.


----------



## Ceicei

Wait in an attack and you surely will get hurt.


----------



## KenpoTess

Hurt is the bodies voice telling you to stop.


----------



## D.Cobb

*STOP IT!!* Or you will go blind.

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

--Dave
:rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne

Blind is the lack of sight.


----------



## Shodan

Sight is a wonderful thing to have- I hope I never lose it.

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## ABN

It was a good novel by Steven King but I will always like The Stand.


----------



## TheRustyOne

Stand in the place where you are...


----------



## ABN

(LMAO I was thinking of that REM song right after I posted!)
and to take the musical segue further,


"Are you lonesome tonight..."


----------



## TheRustyOne

(lol. great minds think alike! sadly, I can't think of a song lyric that starts with tonight)

Tonight, you look dashing, darling...


----------



## KenpoTess

Darling clones of mine are kinda strange.


----------



## ABN

Strange days, have found us, strange days have tracked us down


----------



## hardheadjarhead

Down the primrose path I danced without a care...


Steve


----------



## Ceicei

care too long and care too soon, gone the childhood and your youth


----------



## KenpoTess

Youth is a figment of my imagination.


----------



## Ceicei

Imagination is what keeps your mind alive.


----------



## MartialArtsChic

Alive and uninjured is how I'll be if I stay out of the stores tomorrow!


----------



## Seig

Tomorrow, I sleep.


----------



## ABN

Sleep is one of the four basic food groups


----------



## theletch1

Groups of deer are called herds.


----------



## Seig

Herds of cows are cute, as long as you are up wind.


----------



## TheRustyOne

winds, when uberstrong, can blow cows over.


----------



## ABN

Over the river and thorugh the woods to mother in laws house we went, and got sick


----------



## Shodan

Sick is what I don't want to be anymore......5 more days of antibiotics left.


----------



## Ceicei

Left turns on red lights is a common way to get hurt in intersection accidents.


----------



## TheRustyOne

Accidents happen when someone has a lapse of common sense.


----------



## D.Cobb

Sense and Sensability is a novel, too damn long to read!


----------



## Goldendragon7

Read, read and re-read till you know the fundamentals!


----------



## Posiview

fundamentals is a long word, butnot as long as: 
PNEUMONO_ULTRA_MICRO_SCOPIC_SILICO_VOLCANO_CONIOSIS .


----------



## Shodan

PNEUMONO_ULTRA_MICRO_SCOPIC_SILICO_VOLCANO_CONIOSIS
is a word I am not familiar with.


----------



## ABN

With my sister, I used to sing supercalafragalisticexpialidocious.


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by ABN _
> *supercalafragalisticexpialidocious. *


is actually in the dictionary.


----------



## Ceicei

"Dictionary, I need a dictionary!" yelled a poor speller who needs help with spelling.


----------



## Goldendragon7

Spelling, not one of my strengths


----------



## KenpoTess

Strengths are not just in the biceps.


----------



## Seig

Biceps are the singularly most over worked muscles.


----------



## Goldendragon7

Muscles are a tasty seafood


----------



## theletch1

Seafood has an odd effect on me.


----------



## pknox

Me, I love to eat seafood, or any other food I see.


----------



## Ceicei

See not only with your eyes, but also with your heart and mind into the soul of your martial arts style.


----------



## ABN

Style is something that is highly overrated and often lacks substance.


----------



## Seig

substance abuse explains how most of today's politicans were conceived.


----------



## D.Cobb

Conceived is a hard word to start a sentence with!


----------



## pknox

With the right attitude you can accomplish almost anything.


----------



## someguy

Anything humans create is imperfect


----------



## Seig

Imperfect people live in an imperfect world.


----------



## Ceicei

World history is often manipulated.


----------



## someguy

Manipulated people are easy to find


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by someguy _
> *Manipulated people are easy to find *





find manipulated people in politics


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by TheRustyOne
> *find manipulated people in politics *



Politics...many bloodsucking creatures...


----------



## KenpoTess

Creatures are the crazies I deal with at the Studio.


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

studio is where the crazies were christmas caroling


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by FUZZYJ692000 _
> *studio is where the crazies were christmas caroling *



caroling off key is good fun!


----------



## Chronuss

fun is it to Christmas carol off key...


----------



## KenpoTess

off-key is a much nicer way of stating the obvious.


----------



## TheRustyOne

Key to remember is Orsto.


----------



## KenpoTess

ya messed up there.... 


*POKES*

now back to our regularly scheduled program.....


----------



## TheRustyOne

Obvious it is that we are all a lil touched.

(i know, i was too slow to post before ya!)


----------



## Chronuss

Touched in the head are the MMA Groupies.


----------



## TheRustyOne

Groupies are much like guppies, mindless followers of somone/thing...


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

someone/thing is out to get me????


----------



## Shodan

Me thinks you best run then!!


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Shodan _
> *Me thinks you best run then!!   *



Then we'd just die tired!


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

tired of running from bigfoot


----------



## TheRustyOne

bigfoot is a dangerous beasty!


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

beasty...we've got a few of those


----------



## TheRustyOne

those be fun toys.


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

toys such as stuffed animals are all over my room


----------



## TheRustyOne

room is a good thing to have.


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *room is a good thing to have. *


Have you guys decided who is shoveling the walk at the studio ?


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Have you guys decided who is shoveling the walk at the studio ? *



Studio shoveling shall be jen's job, she's the work study student.


----------



## Shodan

Students are made to shovel the studio walk?  That's cool!!


----------



## Ceicei

Cool replies are often found on MartialTalk.


----------



## MartialArtsChic

MartialTalk is pretty nifty.


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

nifty is telling my brother he's getting his birthday smackings at the Christmas party and watching fat boy run


----------



## TheRustyOne

"Run Forrest, run!" is all i can think of when seeing that kid bolt.


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

bolt for the door he did


----------



## TheRustyOne

Did he get it? No...


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

no he's a slow learner


----------



## TheRustyOne

Learners, oft being slow, are oft slow to forget.


----------



## Ceicei

Forget the useless stuff and remember what's important.


----------



## TheRustyOne

Important things are good to remember, especially on final exams.


----------



## Chronuss

Exams, tests, subnetting and such subjects are formed in hell..


----------



## MartialArtsChic

Hell hath no fury like a woman scorned.


----------



## ABN

scorned and angry, she sent a subscription to a bestiality magazine in her husbands name to his place of employment....


----------



## pknox

Employment as her husband knew it obviously ended on that day!


----------



## TheRustyOne

Day drew to night as the man slumped home and asked her about the subscription, the woman tried innocence.


----------



## Ceicei

Innocence was her thinly veiled facade, and he knew immediately she was lying.


----------



## TheRustyOne

Lying was not the way to go, and she got to sleep on the couch.


----------



## Ceicei

Couch sores on her back in the morning, she wondered whether it was worth it to take revenge.


----------



## Chronuss

Revenge is a dish best served cold....just like her bed.


----------



## TheRustyOne

her _bed_ indeed was not cold, it was occupied by a big dog and some cats.


----------



## Ceicei

Cats and the dog were like children to her husband, so she left the house and took the animals with her.


----------



## TheRustyOne

Her husband, distraught by the loss of the pets, wept openly for days.


----------



## Ceicei

Days passed and a very good friend (who taught martial arts for a living) told the depressed man he needed to get out of the house and do something physical.


----------



## pknox

Physical activity was exactly what the man felt he needed as well, so off he went to the dojo to train.


----------



## Ceicei

"Train hard!" became his personal motto as he tried to forget his messed up life.


----------



## ABN

life went on, and eventually he found a new love, brown eyes, red blonde hair, hard body, she was the ideal of a golden retriever


----------



## Ceicei

"My retriever and my martial arts," thought the man, "what more can I ask? My life is good!"  His now ex-wife faded into a distant memory.


----------



## TheRustyOne

Memory is what brought her back to his house one day, broken and ashamed for the actions of her past.


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

past actions tend not to be forgotten easily


----------



## Goldendragon7

Easily learned...... easily forgotten.


----------



## Ceicei

Forgotten hopes are sometimes best remembered when we take a moment to be as carefree as a child again.


----------



## KenpoTess

Again, I shall refrain from growing up or old, for the child part of me is enjoying life to the fullest.


----------



## pknox

"Fullest" would be an accurate description of how I felt after Thanksgiving dinner!


----------



## Shodan

Dinner will be eaten out somewhere tonight- we haven't decided where yet.


----------



## ABN

Yet another holiday, and once again the cats are climbing into the tree before we can get it decorated.


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

decorated the tree went crashing to the ground from the cats climbing it (true story)


----------



## TheRustyOne

It was quite a mess to clean up, but everyone was thankful they didn't use real candles to light the tree.


----------



## KenpoTess

Tree (s) was one of my childhood nicknames.


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Tree (s) was one of my childhood nicknames. *



:-offtopic

Tess,


Tree (s), I do not get it.  I mean they just inserted an 'R' into your name? Or were you a tall young lady with red hair that reminded people of a nice Maple?


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *:-offtopic
> 
> Tess,
> 
> 
> Tree (s), I do not get it.  I mean they just inserted an 'R' into your name? Or were you a tall young lady with red hair that reminded people of a nice Maple?  *



:-offtopic 

Rich  My given name is Therese  (Tah 'reese)  and most people would not pronounce it correctly and it came out "Trees"   
Me a maple tree? *giggles.. more like a willow in the effect.. I have gone through much in life.. but I always bend.. never break


----------



## Ceicei

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Tree (s) was one of my childhood nicknames. *


(to continue the game)

Nicknames are often given because of convenience, a certain event, or as a shortened name.


----------



## MartialArtsChic

Name That Tune was one of my favorite shows when I was little.


----------



## MA-Caver

> _Originally posted by MartialArtsChic _
> *Name That Tune was one of my favorite shows when I was little. *



Little do I know what this game is really all about


----------



## TheRustyOne

About nothing really, just having fun!


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

fun is what we do best


----------



## D.Cobb

Best is what our better should be, if we believe our good should be better

--Dave


----------



## Ceicei

Better skills are obtained after correctly done extensive practice.


----------



## MartialArtsChic

Practice, practice and more practice is what I'll be doing to gear up for my test.


----------



## Shodan

Test well friend, and think positive!!


----------



## Thesemindz

Positive self expectancy is the key to success.

-Rob


----------



## D.Cobb

Success only comes to those with a positive self image.

--Dave


----------



## Ceicei

Image of yourself  being a skilled martial artist is a goal to achieve.


----------



## Ceicei

Achieve your best and you're a winner in my eyes.


----------



## D.Cobb

eyes are the window to the soul

:asian:


----------



## theletch1

Souls just get in the way of success.


----------



## pknox

Success, much like an elephant, can sometimes be difficult to measure.


----------



## KenpoTess

Measure dry ingrediants not the same as you measure wet.


----------



## TheRustyOne

Wet Kenpoists smell funny, and aren't too happy, either!


----------



## Ceicei

Either laugh or growl, you can't do both at the same time!


----------



## TheRustyOne

Time and skill are of importance when advancing in anything.


----------



## Ceicei

Anything goes when you're in a fight.


----------



## TheRustyOne

Fight for what's right!


----------



## KenpoTess

Right is my other Left.


----------



## TheRustyOne

Left is base side, opposite is confusing.


----------



## Chronuss

...Confusing these two is extraordinarily fun.


----------



## TheRustyOne

Fun is beating up a certain yeti.


----------



## Chronuss

Yeti smash!!!


----------



## KenpoTess

Yeti has hairy toes.


----------



## TheRustyOne

--del--


----------



## Chronuss

Toes are connected to the foot...which is what I shall use to get you in the head...


----------



## Chronuss

arg, you people....grrrrrrrrrr!!!:ticked:


----------



## TheRustyOne

Head is empty, won't hurt...


----------



## KenpoTess

Head shots are all that you do, use some imagination or I shall waffle you around the room.


----------



## Chronuss

Room is what I get when I use my foot to pusheth you away.


----------



## KenpoTess

Away is where your head goes when Seig swats you with his toes.


----------



## TheRustyOne

Toes can be painful when attached to a person who knows how to weild them.


----------



## Seig

Them is fightin words


----------



## KenpoTess

words words words and then some.


----------



## theletch1

Some words are more meaningful than others.


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *Some words are more meaningful than others. *


Others are sitting home right now while I have to work


----------



## TheRustyOne

Work is dealing with my bratty neice.


----------



## Ceicei

Neice and nephew are relatives of the family.


----------



## KenpoTess

Family is...all our wonderful members of our studio.


----------



## pknox

Studio apartments in New York City are about the smallest I've ever seen, and expensive too.


----------



## Ceicei

Too little training and you might not become as good, but too much training might hurt you.


----------



## D.Cobb

You are the only person on this planet, that you truely need to compete against


----------



## MA-Caver

Against all odds one can achieve if one believes


----------



## Seig

Believes in the force, this one does.  (sotto vocce ala Yoda)


----------



## Ceicei

Does it work for you or doesn't it?


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> *Does it work for you or doesn't it? *


It does, ask my students about the Kenpo Jedi Mind Trick........


----------



## D.Cobb

Trick me once, shame on you!

Trick me twice, Shame on me!

:asian:


----------



## Seig

Me like to smash


----------



## TheRustyOne

Smash make feel better


----------



## KenpoTess

Better you than me, just saying.


----------



## D.Cobb

Saying is different to doing

--Dave:asian:


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

doing good things is good for the soul


----------



## Ceicei

Soul music is a favorite for some people.


----------



## TheRustyOne

People are soothed by music.


----------



## MA-Caver

music hath charms that soothes the savage in me most of the time


----------



## TheRustyOne

Time is wasted when inches are ignored.


----------



## Ceicei

Ignored performance often leads to loss of motivation.


----------



## someguy

Motivation is from desire and isnt desire bad


----------



## MA-Caver

Bad thoughts can lead to a bad action


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

action speaks more than words


----------



## Chronuss

Words are what is usually lost when one starts to drink...


----------



## Seig

Drink water but be careful you don't rust.


----------



## Ceicei

Rust is the name of a neighbor's dog.


----------



## Seig

Dog days of summer are long gone.


----------



## Ceicei

Gone is the innocence of childhood when we start to grow up.


----------



## Ceicei

Up is a direction where can people look.


----------



## KenpoTess

Look around and be aware.. 'Environmental awareness'.


----------



## Chronuss

Awareness is what's lost when one becomes "rum-inated."


----------



## KenpoTess

Rum-inated is what Chronuss and I were Christmas night


----------



## Seig

Night is my domain.


----------



## Ceicei

Domain is another word for territory.


----------



## Goldendragon7

Territory = what all males mark:rofl:


----------



## Ceicei

Mark your territory in which way?


----------



## Chronuss

...Way over the edge, I say.....


----------



## Ceicei

Say what?  Did I hear you say that correctly?


----------



## Chronuss

Correctly, indeed...I meant what I said and said what I meant.


----------



## KenpoTess

Meant what I did and didn't mean what I said.


----------



## Chronuss

Said it, you did and done it is.


----------



## KenpoTess

Is what I did what you wanted?


----------



## Ceicei

Wanted to say something, but Tess beat me to it... 


(Had to edit my original comment to stay with the game flow)


----------



## Chronuss

It has already been said but meant it wasn't.


----------



## KenpoTess

Wasn't that what I meant when I said what I did?


----------



## D.Cobb

Did you mean to say what I think you said?


----------



## Shodan

Said what?


----------



## D.Cobb

What is your point??


----------



## theletch1

Point man is the position you least want to have.


----------



## Ceicei

Have your wits with you if you are the point man.


----------



## Chronuss

Man, those women sure are mean...


----------



## TheRustyOne

Mean is my boss and Chronuss after not seeing me for a month...


----------



## edhead2000

There are 30 (or 28, 29, 31) days in a month.


----------



## Ceicei

Month to month contracts are sometimes offered by some dojangs/dojos.


----------



## someguy

dojos bah who needs them


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by edhead2000
> *There are 30 (or 28, 29, 31) days in a month. *



...this one needs to be educated on how the game's played...damn Virginians...:rofl: 


...back on track...


Them there's fightin' words!  :wink2:


----------



## Ceicei

Words should be chosen carefully....


----------



## edhead2000

Uh, how do you play the game?  Ahhh, I think I got it.  Let me try again, give me another chance.  Please?
And what's wrong with Virginians?


----------



## edhead2000

Carefully choose your friends as they might turn out to be murderers.


----------



## Ceicei

Murderers could be among your midst.


----------



## edhead2000

Midst is what's in the forest during early mornings......oh wait, that's mist.


----------



## Chronuss

Mist is the only thing falling now since the snow...and the rain...and the sleet have stopped.


----------



## edhead2000

Stopped, the snow, very early here, which is not what I would like.


----------



## Chronuss

Like we need any more precipitation on the ground...methinks no.


----------



## edhead2000

No is a very popular word among the 2 year old population.


----------



## Chronuss

Population of WV includes the MMA Groupies.


----------



## edhead2000

Groupies are also an important part of cults.


----------



## Shodan

Cults can sometimes be pretty scary.


----------



## edhead2000

Scary is when you see a cop car outside your window, relieved is when the cop goes to your neighbor's hours, and curious is wondering why there is a cop outside your window going to your neighbor's house.


----------



## TheRustyOne

House is a place to live, unless you're a poor college student, then you are relegated to the dorm halls...


----------



## edhead2000

Halls, in dorms, where lots of fun can be had, if you know the right kind of fun to have.


----------



## TheRustyOne

Have the freedom to visit others at 3 am you do in them :-D


----------



## edhead2000

Them is the people down the hall who are convenient to visit at 3 am, not the people in other buildings.


----------



## Ceicei

buildings are facilities that serve a purpose and my favorite (other than home) is a dojo.


----------



## Ceicei

dojo wars are a thing of the past (I hope!)


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

hope therustyone doesn't come visiting me at 3 in the morning


----------



## Shodan

Morning comes waaaaaaayyyyy too early some days!


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by FUZZYJ692000 _
> *hope therustyone doesn't come visiting me at 3 in the morning *



(Off Topic:
  Sorry, hun...to far of a walk...)


----------



## Seig

Days all turn into nights.


----------



## KenpoTess

Nights are for nesting.


----------



## TheRustyOne

nesting is good to get over feeling sick


----------



## edhead2000

Sick people keep me working and pay my bills.


----------



## Seig

Bills eat up my income.


----------



## Goldendragon7

income ? whats that?


----------



## Shodan

That is what I was wondering!!

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## KenpoTess

wondering is something I do very frequently.


----------



## edhead2000

Frequently Smile!  It makes people wonder what you're up to.


----------



## KenpoTess

To 'Lemming' on Chronuss is quite fun.


----------



## edhead2000

Fun is going on roller coasters in the summer.


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

summer is the time for road trips


----------



## Chronuss

Trips in my car are usually very entertaining.


----------



## TheRustyOne

Entertaining is the D&D games in Turner...with the drunken Dwarf and townsfolk that sound like Dr. Seuss!


----------



## Seig

Dr. Seuss is why I am so twisted.


----------



## TheRustyOne

Twisted is the current adventure in the D&D group...goin after a bunny...


----------



## someguy

bunny... Run away it's the killer rabbit!


----------



## Shodan

Rabbit!?  You mean the one with the huge pointy fangs?!!

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## KenpoTess

fangs, something for which I have an affinity.
-vampfeed-


----------



## edhead2000

Affinity is a strong attraction, like what I have for.......


----------



## Ceicei

For what?


----------



## Seig

What the hell is going on?


----------



## Chronuss

On the ground there is much snow.........


----------



## Seig

Snow sucks


----------



## Posiview

Sucks and swallows - mmmm, tasty lollipop!


----------



## KenpoTess

lollipop, get your sweet candies children.

*think Chitty Chitty Bang Bang*


----------



## MA-Caver

children can provide us with the best of times and the worst of times it depends on which one we'll want to remember


----------



## Chronuss

Remember that one time at band camp...


----------



## KenpoTess

Camp, 4 star hotel, room service, hottub and marshmallows roasting in the fireplace


----------



## Ceicei

Fireplace fire is another source of heat.


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

heat is something that my room lacks


----------



## edhead2000

Lacks common sense, my drunk friend Geoff, who turns 24 today.


----------



## Ceicei

Today is the first day of the rest of your life.


----------



## Goldendragon7

Life is at the least a very interesting journey!


----------



## edhead2000

Journey to the other side of the world.


----------



## Ceicei

World Wide Martial Arts Championships would be a fun venue to see!


----------



## edhead2000

See the pretty snow falling from the sky.


----------



## KenpoTess

Sky is falling... so saith Chicken Little.


----------



## edhead2000

Chicken Little is tasty....yum, yum, yum.


----------



## KenpoTess

Yum, initiating new students into Kenpo, dry rubs hands*


----------



## edhead2000

Hands are good for hitting.


----------



## Ceicei

Hitting and being able to take hitting is a skill many martial artists learn.


----------



## Seig

learn their patch descriptions, my students must.


----------



## someguy

MUst you learn them only if your style has them young jedi.


----------



## edhead2000

Jedi, made out of legos, I saw at the Lego store last weekend!


----------



## Chronuss

Weekend, on its way it is.


----------



## KenpoTess

Is it snowing where you live?


----------



## Chronuss

Live beasts waffling around are much fun to view.


----------



## Ceicei

View fights at your own risk.


----------



## KenpoTess

Risk taking is something I do so enjoy


----------



## Chronuss

Enjoy chinese food, I do.


----------



## edhead2000

do be do be do


----------



## KenpoTess

do once completed becomes done.


----------



## TheRustyOne

done i have my wish of dining at Kazu and it was yummy


----------



## Chronuss

Yummy food from Kazu...?


----------



## TheRustyOne

Kazu is a Thai/Japanese place in Shepherdstown.


----------



## KenpoTess

Shepherdstown is where our studio is located.


----------



## TheRustyOne

located is a tense of location, and location is important!


----------



## edhead2000

Important things are usually worth doing.


----------



## TheRustyOne

doing...am i doing anything?


----------



## KenpoTess

Anything I do, I try to do my best at.


----------



## Ceicei

At what point do you acknowledge you don't know enough?


----------



## Seig

Enough is never a good amount, I want more.


----------



## KenpoTess

More is what you seek, More is what you shall receive.


----------



## someguy

Recive what you shall but giving is supposed to be more important


----------



## Ceicei

"Important" is a degree of priority.


----------



## edhead2000

Priority reveals what you value.


----------



## Shodan

Value my life I do!!

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## Seig

Do wa diddy diddy dum diddy do


----------



## Chronuss

....Do not do that again, please....:roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## KenpoTess

Please bugger off ya sod.


----------



## Shodan

Sod Houses were common dwellings from the earliest days of settlement to the early years of the last century.


  (Got that straight from the internet after I typed in the word "sod") HA HA HA


----------



## Shodan

For your viewing pleasure........the sod house......


----------



## Seig

Century Martial Arts is a supplier.


----------



## edhead2000

Supplier of drugs, am I.


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *Supplier of drugs, am I. *


I am reporting you to the Frederick County Sherriff's Department.


----------



## edhead2000

Department of Health and Human Services made me take a test tonight on health care fraud.  I passed!


----------



## Seig

Passed and past sound the same and have similiar meanings.


----------



## edhead2000

Meanings are important when figuring out what someone says.


----------



## KenpoTess

Says me, you shall cease and desist.


----------



## Ceicei

Desist from mindless ramble and speak with eloquence, my friend.


----------



## Chronuss

Friend...who needs one when I've got so many enemies...


----------



## ABN

enemies, and the qualities of those enemies, are a good indicator of your own character.


----------



## Ceicei

character development often occur during training.


----------



## Chronuss

training is something I look forward to doing during the week.


----------



## edhead2000

week starts today


----------



## Chronuss

today will become tommorow and today will be yesterday...


----------



## edhead2000

yesterday was Sunday


----------



## TheRustyOne

Sunday was the day of the Superbowl and much drinking.


----------



## edhead2000

Drinking is good, it keeps you hydrated.


----------



## TheRustyOne

Hydrated is an important thing to be when working out.


----------



## edhead2000

Out, damn spot, out


----------



## TheRustyOne

Out in the rain.


----------



## edhead2000

Rain is not falling from the sky


----------



## TheRustyOne

Sky is blue.


----------



## edhead2000

Blue is a pretty color.


----------



## Ceicei

Color of uniforms sometimes identify a dojo.


----------



## TheRustyOne

Dojo can be a place where you go to get away from life.


----------



## edhead2000

Life sucks.......then you die.


----------



## TheRustyOne

Die spelled dye can make fun patterns on shirts!


----------



## edhead2000

Shirts and shoes are required in most establishments.


----------



## Goldendragon7

Establishments can be a good place for a dinner with friends.


----------



## edhead2000

Friends........who wants to be my friend?


----------



## Goldendragon7

Who wants to be my friend? = Me .......


----------



## edhead2000

Me = the most wonderful woman in the world!!


----------



## TheRustyOne

world is a big place


----------



## edhead2000

Places are where you go to have fun.


----------



## Ceicei

Fun comes after work.


----------



## TheRustyOne

work gains money and experience.


----------



## Goldendragon7

Work = Keeping up with you girls & guys postings!  Whewwwwwwwww


----------



## Ceicei

"Whewwwwwwwww" says many martial artists who test for their black belts.


----------



## D.Cobb

Belts are more important for holding up your pants, than denoting rank.


----------



## Chronuss

Rank doesn't mean anything if a person hasn't learned.


----------



## Goldendragon7

Learned material must be repeated.


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Learned material must be repeated. *



Repeated

Repeated again

Department of Redundancy Department


----------



## Ceicei

Department stores are a favorite of many shoppers.


----------



## Goldendragon7

Shoppers  =  are always at risk of being robbed


----------



## Seig

Robbed is how I feel everytime I look at the withholdins on my paystub.


----------



## Ceicei

Paystub is one proof of direct deposited hard-earned money.


----------



## Goldendragon7

Money = isn't everything...... Health is 2%


----------



## Ceicei

"2% of the really good martial artists are black belts" may be a hard-to-prove claim.


----------



## TheRustyOne

Claim that you are a black belt and you'll have to prove it somehow.


----------



## Goldendragon7

Somehowwwwwwwwwww   over the rainbowwwwwwww


----------



## Shodan

Since we've entered the misheard lyrics realm........here ya go.....

  Rainbowwwwwws on roses and whiskers on kittensssssss......

:rofl:


----------



## Ceicei

kittensssssss......are deliciousssssss dinnerssss for snakessss


----------



## Thanatos

Snakes, why did it have to be snakes.


----------



## D.Cobb

Snakes, why did it have to be snakes?

(Iknow it's a repeat. I thought it was funny!)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Shodan

Snakes and spiders..........ugh!!


----------



## Ceicei

"Ugh!!" is a neanderthal sound!


----------



## D.Cobb

Sound, when used correctly, can enhance your martial arts techniques.

--Dave :asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7

Techniquesare drills that develop skills!


----------



## Ceicei

Skills are improved by frequent practice.


----------



## Goldendragon7

Practice  makes Permanent !! :uhyeah:


----------



## Ceicei

Permanent love for the martial arts is what many martial artists have.


----------



## Shodan

Have this I do!!


  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## Chronuss

...do not instigate the Golden One.... :xtrmshock


----------



## Ceicei

Chronuss said:
			
		

> ...do not instigate the Golden One.... :xtrmshock


Golden One is another name for Goldendragon7.


----------



## Shodan

Goldendragon7 is making me wonder what the 7 stands for.

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## Chronuss

For which it stands....one might not want to know... :uhohh:


----------



## Ceicei

:boing2: 


			
				Chronuss said:
			
		

> For which it stands....one might not want to know... :uhohh:


Know the 7 may stand for 7x the power. :boing1:


----------



## Shodan

Power is something I'm sure he has- but is that what it stands for?


----------



## Goldendragon7

For me to know and you to ponder.......


----------



## Ceicei

Ponder the cryptic answers of the Goldendragon7 and find what pleases him best.


----------



## Goldendragon7

Best are those that reach for the next level.
 :asian:


----------



## Ceicei

Level by level we learn in becoming a black belt and still more to learn....


----------



## KenpoTess

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Level by level we learn in becoming a black belt and still more to learn....



Learn to be who you're meant to be and then enjoy who you are.


----------



## Shodan

Are these the guys to which GoldenDragon 7 refers?!!   :idunno: 

artyon:


----------



## KenpoTess

refers a new member they who do...wins


----------



## Goldendragon7

Wins the prize....... the one that guesses correct


----------



## Shodan

Correct I am that the 7 refers to your next degree which you'd like to obtain??   :ultracool


----------



## Goldendragon7

Shodan said:
			
		

> Correct I am that the 7 refers to your next degree which you'd like to obtain??   :ultracool



Obtain a 7th is next in line...... Wow..... you must have got my hint a few posts back!!!!  "[Best are those that reach for the next level]."

Very good >>>>>> I'm impressed.  you may advance to go and fill out the IKKO membership form.

 :asian:


----------



## Ceicei

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> Obtain a 7th is next in line...... Wow..... you must have got my hint a few posts back!!!! "[Best are those that reach for the next level]."
> 
> Very good >>>>>> I'm impressed. you may advance to go and fill out the IKKO membership form.
> 
> :asian:


Membership form is available for anyone who requests to join.


----------



## Ceicei

Join together as a team and we will be stronger.


----------



## Shodan

Stronger is what I hope to become by training more often.

:asian:  :karate:


----------



## Ceicei

Often people get angry until they learn of miscommunication.


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

miscommunication can occur due to lack of explanations


----------



## theletch1

Explainations all too often deteriorate into excuses.


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

excuses are things most people use often


----------



## Goldendragon7

Often we fail to thank those closest to us until it's to late


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

late dates are put into effect for procrastinators


----------



## Goldendragon7

Procrastinators = fix things... tomorrow


----------



## Ceicei

Tomorrow is a whole new day to start.


----------



## Shodan

Start learning Long Form 5 I did!!


----------



## Ceicei

Did you like doing the long form 5?


----------



## Shodan

5 form is very interesting and fun to learn so far, yes!


----------



## Ceicei

Yes, it is fun and be prepared to showcase that at a test some day.


----------



## MA-Caver

some day(s) it's great to just get out and enjoy nature at her finest


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

finest of something doesn't mean that it's better, only means that it cost more


----------



## Gary Crawford

more and more of my life is wasted on stupidity


----------



## KenpoTess

Stupidity is..  turning one's face in line with my fist.


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

fists, is  the last thing i saw before i blacked out


----------



## Mæzarin

Outwit, outnumber, owt with yer head!


----------



## Ceicei

(The) head is a part of the body you need to protect.


----------



## Goldendragon7

Protect only what you want to


----------



## Ceicei

To do or not to do, just don't do it half way!


----------



## Ceicei

"Way to go!" is a cheer often heard at events with sports.


----------



## D.Cobb

Sports is not what I train in.

--Dave


----------



## Shodan

Home is where the heart is.

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## D.Cobb

Shodan said:
			
		

> Home is where the heart is.
> 
> :asian:  :karate:



Sorry Shodan, I had a bad case of brain cramp. I edited my message to suit and now your message is wrong 

--Dave
 %-}


----------



## Shodan

Is this the right thing to say now?!!  Ha ha!!

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## Shodan

In a minute I will get it right.


  There we go- back on track.

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## Ceicei

Track your progress and you will see you have improved.


----------



## D.Cobb

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Track your progress and you will see you have improved.



Improved attitude, leads to improved lifestyle.

--Dave


----------



## Ceicei

Lifestyle is how people live.


----------



## buddah_belly

Live from New York, it's Saturday Night.


----------



## Goldendragon7

Night is the best time to train... no one bugs you


 %-}


----------



## someguy

you are who again?


----------



## theletch1

Again, I find myself posting to this ever growing thread.


----------



## Ceicei

Thread your way through the crowd and you will eventually get out.


----------



## D.Cobb

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Thread your way through the crowd and you will eventually get out.



Out of my way, I'm coming through!


----------



## Goldendragon7

Through the many different martial arts I have found MY Art.


----------



## MA-Caver

Art by any name is a great way to express yourself freely.


----------



## Ceicei

Freely confess your addiction to your martial arts and you've become one of us fanatics!


----------



## Shodan

Fanatics are everywhere on this board!!


----------



## Ceicei

Board breaking can hurt if you do it incorrectly.


----------



## Gary5000

Incorrectly doing a technique will hurt the soul as well as the mind.

---Gary Crye


----------



## Ceicei

"Mind your manners" is what many mothers say.


----------



## Gary5000

"(Elbowing) Say Something; (Whispering back) WHAT?"


----------



## Ceicei

"What? Sorry, I didn't hear you."


----------



## Gary5000

"You little creapy spider, I wish you'd kill that bug." "Sorry mom says, "DON'T!"


----------



## Ceicei

Don't stop in the middle of a strike, just follow through.


----------



## D.Cobb

Through infinity and beyond is a quote from Buzz Lightyear.


----------



## Ceicei

Lightyear is a character in "Toy Story", a movie seen by many children.


----------



## MA-Caver

children need so much love and attention 

(because they give it back so well)


----------



## TigerWoman

Well is a hole in the ground around here


----------



## Ceicei

here is where you are now


----------



## TigerWoman

now and then


----------



## Ceicei

Then once you've finished your belt grading, you may be promoted.


----------



## TigerWoman

Promoted would be good if its sooner than later.


----------



## Ceicei

Later--why wait if you're ready now?


----------



## TigerWoman

Now would be great, if I had the holders today.


----------



## Ceicei

Today is almost gone...


----------



## KenpoTess

Gone, but not forgotten.


----------



## Ceicei

Forgotten memories sometimes awaken when you visit places you used to go.


----------



## jdubakki

go where?


----------



## Ceicei

Where do you wish to go?


----------



## someguy

go where being posted could lead us in a never ending cycle


----------



## Touch Of Death

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Vampire needs blood to live.


Live to eat or eat to live well.


----------



## TigerWoman

Well, I would, whatever I should.


----------



## Touch Of Death

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Well, I would, whatever I should.


should I stay or should I go now.


----------



## TigerWoman

Now is good to go, come again another day!


----------



## Ceicei

Day in and day out, practicing martial arts is a process of getting better.


----------



## TigerWoman

Better to work on details, they will show in the end.


----------



## Ceicei

End of the book can be the best part.


----------



## TigerWoman

Part of the form is a 360 jump


----------



## Ceicei

Jump as high as you can when you spin 360 degrees.


----------



## TigerWoman

Degrees of black belt don't mean much until 4th.


----------



## MA-Caver

4th of July is a great holiday for family and friends


----------



## TigerWoman

Friends are so much better than enemies


----------



## Ceicei

Enemies can sometimes become friends once you get to know who they are.


----------



## TigerWoman

Are there any friends you have had your whole life?


----------



## Shodan

Life lasts a long time for some.


----------



## Ceicei

Some techniques require more effort than others.


----------



## RubyMoon

Others may try, but Bruce Lee was the best.


----------



## jdubakki

best of the best is a movie i havent seen in some time


----------



## KenpoTex

Time flies when you're having fun


----------



## TigerWoman

Fun is found when being happy.


----------



## Ceicei

Happy am I when I passed my belt test!


----------



## RubyMoon

Test your courage by confronting your fears.


----------



## TigerWoman

Fears once overcome will not come again.


----------



## Ceicei

Again and again we must practice in order to become better.


----------



## MA-Caver

better the devil you know than the one you don't


----------



## Ceicei

Don't worry, life has a way of going on.


----------



## MA-Caver

On certian occasions things just go my way :uhyeah:


----------



## TigerWoman

Way of the foot and hand comes to mind.


----------



## Ceicei

Mind over matter in martial arts is a must.


----------



## TigerWoman

Must go to practice, I must, I must...


----------



## Ceicei

Must eat breakfast for energy or I'm a wet noodle...


----------



## MA-Caver

I'm a wet noodle...is not an experience I'm familiar with


----------



## Ceicei

With you or with him, doesn't matter as I will take a partner for practice.


----------



## TigerWoman

Practice form to music, its a lot more enjoyable.


----------



## RubyMoon

Enjoyable activities make the time pass quickly.


----------



## Ceicei

Quickly, tell me your martial arts' main concepts.


----------



## TigerWoman

Concepts that have the most importance to me are integrity, humility, respect and indomitable spirit.


----------



## Touch Of Death

Spirit was some seventies band.


----------



## TigerWoman

Band of Brothers is my son's favorite movie.


----------



## Touch Of Death

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Band of Brothers is my son's favorite movie.


Movie or Karaoke? a constant dilema.


----------



## TigerWoman

Dilemmas in this case is internet or paintball!


----------



## Touch Of Death

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Dilemmas in this case is internet or paintball!


Paintball is something I have yet to try.


----------



## Ceicei

Try something new every day to gain experience.


----------



## TigerWoman

Experience can be good or bad but you can learn about yourself from both.


----------



## Ceicei

Both male and female instructors have much to teach to their students.


----------



## Touch Of Death

Students are the bread and butter of any Karate school.


----------



## Shodan

School is out for summer in a lot of California locations.


----------



## Touch Of Death

Locations are a consideration to take into account.


----------



## TigerWoman

Account -ing is a factor too in managing a good business.


----------



## Ceicei

Business, especially with martial arts, requires being keenly savvy about the needs/wants of your students.


----------



## TigerWoman

Live well, laugh often and love much.


----------



## Ceicei

Much can be said about some posts people make...


----------



## TigerWoman

Make the most of any training session.


----------



## MA-Caver

Session with my (second) therapist helped out a lot more than the first


----------



## TigerWoman

First, what kind of therapist is in martial arts--a massage therapist?


----------



## Ceicei

Therapist for love-lorn single martial artists.


----------



## KenpoTess

Artists like me, try to capture the essence of life.


----------



## Ceicei

Life is for learning and enjoying, so do not squander it for baseless pursuits.


----------



## TigerWoman

Pursuits can be difficult if you're not Smarty Jones.


----------



## Ceicei

Jones is the proverbial upper class family people try to imitate.


----------



## TigerWoman

Imitate a fight scene is what we do in forms.


----------



## Cryozombie

Forms and more Forms need to be filled out when doing taxes.


----------



## Ceicei

Taxes and death are two sure things that people face.


----------



## MA-Caver

Face your fears and eventually they go away


----------



## Ceicei

Away and up in a hot air balloon during the summer.


----------



## Kenpo Mama

Summer is the season i like the most.


----------



## MA-Caver

Most people don't realize their full potential


----------



## RubyMoon

Potential dissipates when it is used.


----------



## TigerWoman

Used is the same as being taken advantage of, but without respect.


----------



## Ceicei

Respect is usually a "two way street".


----------



## MA-Caver

Street fighting isn't always fair


----------



## TigerWoman

Fair judging at testings and tournaments should be the norm.


----------



## Flatlander

Norm was my favorite character on "Cheers!"artyon:


----------



## MA-Caver

Cheers! Where it's a dog eat dog world and you're wearing milkbone underwear.


----------



## TigerWoman

Underwear in Taekwondo would be a cup and an iron bra, not my cup of tea.


----------



## Ceicei

Tea for the Japanese is usually Sake.


----------



## Flatlander

Sake is not the drink for me, as I think it tastes like $&!#   :rofl:  (there, whatcha gonna do with that?)


----------



## TigerWoman

Dollars and pounds! are not what we need more of in martial arts.


----------



## Ceicei

Arts are very diverse to serve the different needs of people.


----------



## Flatlander

People train in very different ways.


----------



## TigerWoman

Ways or do's, they are all about the journey.


----------



## shesulsa

The journey of a thousand miles begins with one step.


----------



## Ceicei

Step placement is important in maintaining good stances.


----------



## TigerWoman

Stances are deep in forms for balance, power and looks but not in sparring.


----------



## Shodan

Sparring is a fun way to get your cardio. workout for the day.


----------



## Ceicei

(The) Day after the belt test can feel exhausting.


----------



## TigerWoman

Exhausting exercises are not good for the same muscles two days in a row.


----------



## Flatlander

Row a boat, ride a bike, push a rock, whatever it takes to stay in shape.


----------



## TigerWoman

Shape up with exercise, lose weight and eat healthy.


----------



## MisterMike

Healthy foods don't taste as good as fried mozzerella that's made from Hood.


----------



## Ceicei

"Hood on!" yelled my Mom when I left the house into the rain.


----------



## TigerWoman

Rain, rain, go away, come again another day next month.


----------



## Ceicei

Month by month is how several martial artists pay for their training.


----------



## TigerWoman

Training is a slow process and takes several years.


----------



## Ceicei

Years pass by before a beginner will become a Shodan.


----------



## Goldendragon7

Shodan = what you do when you display your rank.


----------



## TigerWoman

Rank is earned best slowly and thoroughly.


----------



## shesulsa

Slowly and thoroughly wash your hands to ensure proper hygeine.


----------



## TigerWoman

Hygiene habits such as showers, keeping hands and feet clean, and keeping uniforms clean are martial arts requirements.


----------



## Goldendragon7

Requirements for ranking should be organized and standardized.


----------



## MA-Caver

standardized teachings sometimes cramp my style


----------



## Goldendragon7

"My Style" the art of fighting... wid out fighting......


----------



## Ceicei

Fighting in self defense is is necessary if there are no other recourses to escape.


----------



## TigerWoman

Escape might be the best path out of danger.


----------



## shesulsa

Danger lies ahead for those willing to sacrafice their civil liberties.


----------



## Ceicei

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Danger lies ahead for those willing to sacrafice their civil liberties.


Liberties, particularly the defense of, is a valid reason for us to consider carefully.


----------



## RubyMoon

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Liberties, particularly the defense of, is a valid reason for us to consider carefully.


Carefully walk through the cow pasture or you might step in manure.


----------



## TigerWoman

RubyMoon said:
			
		

> Carefully walk through the cow pasture or you might step in manure.



Manure can be a good fertilizer for a lawn but I wouldn't choose it because of the odor.


----------



## MA-Caver

odor is one of the best memory enhancers known


----------



## Goldendragon7

Known to be one of the rare odor eaters you are.


----------



## Ceicei

Are you sure he is an odor eater, or is that a figment of your imagination?


----------



## Flatlander

Imagination is a quality that children posess in great bounty.


----------



## Goldendragon7

Bounty sounds like a great place for Mutiny!


----------



## TigerWoman

Mutiny has crossed my mind lately.


----------



## Faye

lately I've been obsessed with taekwondo!


----------



## Goldendragon7

TaeKwonDo, one of the many Martial Arts.


----------



## TigerWoman

The many martial arts are represented on this board.


----------



## TigerWoman

Board people tend to post twice to get some attention here.


----------



## Goldendragon7

Here, there and everywhere you can be a wonderful person.


----------



## TigerWoman

Person-ally is the best way to spar but not amongst the daisies.


----------



## Goldendragon7

Daisies are the "springiest" flowers..


----------



## TigerWoman

Flowers like that (wall pictures) were just sent to daughter in Phoenix.


----------



## Goldendragon7

Phoenix is where I live, but got no Daisies today.:idunno:


----------



## TigerWoman

Today I have just geraniums and petunias, they take the sun.


----------



## Goldendragon7

Sun shines 340 days of the year here in Scottsdale.


----------



## TigerWoman

Scottsdale is not too close to Glendale.


----------



## Goldendragon7

Glendale  is  15 minutes to the west.


----------



## TigerWoman

West is where she wanted to go to school.


----------



## MA-Caver

School of Martial Arts is a good place to learn about yourself


----------



## TigerWoman

Yourself included, black belts are role models for students.


----------



## Goldendragon7

Students that study hard can become black belts.


----------



## shesulsa

Black belts, when they become teachers, carry burdens some do not understand.


----------



## TigerWoman

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Black belts, when they become teachers, carry burdens some do not understand.



Understand-ing can only come about through communication.


----------



## Flatlander

Communication is adfjk jk;akd jfditurbn nvkjs for learning.


----------



## Goldendragon7

Learning communication from Flatlander could be tough.


----------



## TigerWoman

Tough language that, can you repeat that Flatlander?

 (no lookee either)


----------



## Shodan

Flatlander has an interesting picture there by his/her name.


----------



## Goldendragon7

"Name that tune" would be easier to play here than understanding what language the Flatlander speaks.


----------



## TigerWoman

Speaks "flatland", or maybe is a secret code, hmmm.


----------



## Goldendragon7

Hmmm... what hummingbirds do if they don't know the words.


----------



## Flatlander

Words became jumbled in that previous post which, I'd like to add, was intended as a bit of a joke, and so it was quite funny for me to read the subsequent posts just now, that I might reply with a run on sentence in an attempt to win some sort of record, or at least recognition for the effort, as well as leave you where you started in this discussion about words.


----------



## Goldendragon7

Words are the root to communication fun


----------



## TigerWoman

Fun is being stimulated whether its mental or physical.


----------



## Ceicei

Physical work is sometimes more pleasurable than mental work.


----------



## mj-hi-yah

Work hard - play hard!


----------



## Ceicei

Hard contact used to be the norm in olden-time sparring.


----------



## TigerWoman

Sparring is so much fun when there are alot of people.


----------



## Goldendragon7

People love to watch movies.


----------



## TigerWoman

Movies are geared more for the younger crowd: Dodgeball, Shrek, J. Chan, Riddick, and Harry Potter, guess for me, its the Chan movie!


----------



## Goldendragon7

Movies are for everyone...... 
 just pick the one for you that's  fun
 cartoonie types for little tykes, 
 For women it must be  Romance
 with men in Dockers or tight pants,
 The younger set loves to see  the action
 it stimulates the youthful faction
 Yet comedy is the best for  some
 but Sandler and Carey are pretty dumb
 Now for me Science Fiction is  pretty cool
 Star Wars, Matrix, & Potter make me drool
 So see there,,an  outing can be quite groovy
 So call movie phone and pick your movie!

 :jedi1:


----------



## MA-Caver

Movie(s) are sometimes good entertainment


----------



## Ceicei

Entertainment for people vary; one of them is watching martial arts tournaments.


----------



## TigerWoman

Tournaments are for the colored belts mostly.


----------



## Ceicei

Mostly adept, martial artists can move in a smooth manner.


----------



## Ceicei

Manner(s) are the root of civility.


----------



## MA-Caver

Civility is manners enough to wait for another person to reply  :uhyeah:


----------



## Ceicei

Reply when you have a good answer.


----------



## Ceicei

(An) Answer to some questions may not always be what you want.


----------



## MA-Caver

what you want can only be gotten through effort


----------



## Ceicei

Effort brings better rewards than ease.


----------



## MA-Caver

Ease of effort is multiplied by the amount of thought that goes into it.


----------



## TigerWoman

It becomes much easier when practice and concentration is used.


----------



## Ceicei

Used things are sometimes not as exciting as new things, but may be more convenient.


----------



## TigerWoman

Convenient and close would be a good location for a school.


----------



## TKD USA

School really suck eggs.


----------



## TigerWoman

Eggs are great for martial artists--they can be in potato salad, omelets, chile rellenos, brownies, egg foo yung, eggs benedict, or just plain old boiled.


----------



## TKD USA

Boiled is a word


----------



## Ceicei

"Word!" he exclaimed when he understood what I was saying.


----------



## TKD USA

"Saying" is a hard one


----------



## Ceicei

One who is well respected usually has exceptional character.


----------



## TigerWoman

Character some think is just being amusing not something for which a price is paid.


----------



## MA-Caver

Paid admission to heaven has already been done... if you believe.


----------



## TigerWoman

Believe in God and know he is there for you.


----------



## kenpo tiger

You are the master of your own destiny.


----------



## TKD USA

Destiny is decided by yourself


----------



## Ceicei

"Yourself?  You did this by yourself?  Wow!!  It's really cool!"


----------



## Ceicei

Cool that a thread can stall for a few days...


----------



## TigerWoman

Days of summer go by so quickly!


----------



## Ceicei

Quickly coming up is the day kids return to school to study.


----------



## TigerWoman

Study of the martial arts can be either kinesthetic, visual, auditory or combined, don't you think?


----------



## Ceicei

Think carefully before you say to prevent getting "foot in your mouth" syndrome.


----------



## MA-Caver

foot in your mouth" syndrome has been and continues to be the bane of my existence...


----------



## Ceicei

Existence only is a poor way to live, so seek to live life.


----------



## TigerWoman

Life without Taekwondo or martial arts is not an option.


----------



## MA-Caver

Option(s) are life's (and God's) greatest gifts.


----------



## Ceicei

Gifts for and from family and friends are fun to give and receive.


----------



## TigerWoman

Receiving criticism is taken usually in the spirit in which it was given.


----------



## Ceicei

Given a choice, most people will choose pleasure over pain.


----------



## TigerWoman

Pain isn't noticed as much when you are in the martial arts. (least not until a day later   )


----------



## Ceicei

Martial arts, for many people, is a favorite activity that takes up a lot of time.


----------



## TigerWoman

Time is best spent in activities that you most enjoy.


----------



## Ceicei

Enjoy what you have for no person knows how long life (on Earth as we know it) will last.


----------



## TigerWoman

Last night, I was leg tired from walking all day through art fairs.


----------



## Ceicei

Fairs are fun events to visit.


----------



## TigerWoman

Visits to friends or loved ones that have no airport are easier done in the summer even though it is too hot.


----------



## Ceicei

Hot dojos are very common.


----------



## TigerWoman

Common interest in martial arts makes MartialTalk so successful.


----------



## Insedia_Cantharis

Succesfull people are rarely rich.


----------



## MA-Caver

"Rich" is relative


----------



## Ceicei

Relative or not, we are all related in some way--depending on how far back you go.


----------



## Lisa

Go tell it on a mountain, over the hills and far away!


----------



## Ceicei

Away went the foot--and the body--when the kick is done incorrectly.


----------



## TigerWoman

Incorrectly done form for a test would certainly result in failure.


----------



## MA-Caver

failure can happen sometimes, it's the often known inability to accept it that's the problem.


----------



## TigerWoman

Problems to a martial artist either have to be solved or they can be a hindrance at minimum or a roadblock at maximum.


----------



## Ceicei

Maximum dedication to training is often found prior to promotion.


----------



## TigerWoman

Promotion is a result of a cumulation of work.


----------



## Ceicei

Work hard, play hard is what makes life satisfying!


----------



## TigerWoman

Satisfying your cravings is the key to keeping on a good diet.


----------



## Ceicei

Diet, what diet?  That's a four letter word for some people.


----------



## TigerWoman

People are going on a diet as we speak, oh no!!!


----------



## Ceicei

NNNNOoooooo!!!  They're gonna disappear! (J/k I wish ya'll well!)


----------



## TigerWoman

Well, we shall see how committed we are to getting slim.


----------



## Ceicei

Slim martial artists doing chops, kicks, and punches are how people picture them when they hear the word "karate".


----------



## TigerWoman

Karate people some, as Yoda would say, give very long sentences that would be difficult to repeat very fast.


----------



## Ceicei

Fast repetitions of anything can make a person out of breath.


----------



## TigerWoman

Breath can be controlled by breathing deep and exhaling fully.


----------



## Ceicei

Fully executing your moves is better than going only half way.


----------



## TigerWoman

Way of the hand and foot is how you would describe Tae kwon do.


----------



## Ceicei

Do :redcaptur be sure to "Carpe Diem" or Seize the Day!!


----------



## TigerWoman

Do :redcaptur be sure to "Carpe Diem" or Seize the Day!! = Day is done, gone the sun, and I am two hours behind you.


----------



## Ceicei

Day is done, gone the sun, and I am two hours behind you = then do it tomorrow when the day is young!


----------



## TigerWoman

then do it tomorrow when the day is young! = day will be young in fifteen minutes, so I'll have to do it when I get up...what do I do again?


----------



## Silat Student

Again? How does this thread keep getting posts again and again and again and.....


----------



## Ceicei

And the story goes on forever.


----------



## D.Cobb

Ceicei said:
			
		

> And the story goes on forever.



Forever, seemingly like the pushups at a grading, "*JUST ONE MORE!*"

--Dave


----------



## AnimEdge

More reality shows? Might as well burn the tv, more entertaining


----------



## MA-Caver

AnimEdge said:
			
		

> More reality shows? Might as well burn the tv, more entertaining


Entertaining friends for the pleasure of it is a good way to keep them.


----------



## bignick

"Them" should not be used to start a sentence.


----------



## MA-Caver

bignick said:
			
		

> "Them" should not be used to start a sentence.


Sentence structure among hillbillies ain't de same enny-whar else, ya know?


----------



## Silat Student

Know this, it is bad to bring a gun to a knife fight.


----------



## Xequat

bignick said:
			
		

> "Them" should not be used to start a sentence.


And what's the first word of this sentence?  Mwaahahahahaha!


----------



## Ceicei

Silat Student said:
			
		

> Know this, it is bad to bring a gun to a knife fight.


Fight wisely or not at all.


----------



## Ceicei

All martial artists share something in common:  Learning how to the human body effectively.


----------



## MA-Caver

effectively communicating your true intentions is not always possible


----------



## Ceicei

Possible choices do not always translate to real outcomes.


----------



## Flatlander

Outcomes another sentence to add to the game that we are playing on Martial Talk together!


----------



## TigerWoman

Together the pages mount up, so the question is how big will the server have to be in 2014?


----------



## Silat Student

2014: The year we find out that dinosaurs still exist!


----------



## Ceicei

Exist in the present, remember the past, and plan for the future.


----------



## MA-Caver

(The) future isn't set in stone.


----------



## Ceicei

Stone masonry is a valuable skill.


----------



## shesulsa

Skill development is vital to a student's progress.


----------



## Ceicei

Progress takes time.


----------



## Goldendragon7

Time taken must be reasonable in contrast to the progress made which should be measurable!


----------



## Ceicei

Measurable progress helps keep up motivation.


----------



## MA-Caver

motivation, and the best one in the world is called... a mortgage.


----------



## Ceicei

Mortgage is a very common bane of most homeowners.


----------



## bluemtn

Homeowners need to be wary of hidden boogers!


----------

